# R&Q



## monicasmall (18 Jul 2009)

I am going to BMQ July 25.As I was doing my paperwork I noticed the section in the joining instructions about being married and not paying for Q&R. I immediately phoned my file manager in a panic since Im single and have a mortgage. She told me as long as I bring a copy of my title and heat bill that I dont have to pay for Q&R. Maybe its another change from April? Seems like that was the month for changes. Just a FYI for those who r single and have grown up bills while beginning ur career.

cheerio :

_
Edit - Title reversed to reflect proper terminology_


----------



## Eye In The Sky (18 Jul 2009)

R & Q (Rations and Quarters) is how is it usually referred to.

I believe, if you are single, you won't pay for SQ (Singles Quarters) charges at BMQ, but you will pay for Rations (you are single and aren't paying food costs for a family).

Bring whatever documents the JI's say to bring.

Try writing like a grown up in future posts.  You know, using full words and stuff.


----------



## monicasmall (18 Jul 2009)

Excuse me dude.Since lots of people spend more time texting and typing as the main form of communication now we like to shorten things up.Most people understand the shortcuts and don't seem to mind it. Forgive me if I have offended you.Thanks for the information on R & Q but I think I will still go with what my Recruiting Centre has said. Might be right might be wrong but can't take everything on the internet as the gospel.Just interesting stuff to read. ;D


----------



## monicasmall (18 Jul 2009)

Does anyone know how much rations are?Either way I'm just so glad I don't have to cook.Not a favourite sport of mine.hahahaha :nod:


----------



## Lil_T (18 Jul 2009)

From the slip that was in my black folder, Single Quarters are $88.00, and Rations are $477.30.  

What's your course number?  I'm heading out the same time as you.

Also, I'm confused a little as to why you can easily type out immediately - yet feel the need to use ur and r instead of your and are.  I spend a LOT of time typing or texting but I still spell things out properly. I don't like being mistaken for a 14 year old.  

I can't imagine any adult wanting to sound like a kid being all lolz omg wtf.  Hard to be taken seriously if you can't write out an intelligent sentence.


----------



## Tempestshade (18 Jul 2009)

Hey, what slip are you reading this from exactly? I have been sworn in and everything, thus have my package that I am to take to CFLRS.


----------



## Lil_T (18 Jul 2009)

It was a paper given to me by my RC (Ottawa) had a chart of pay rates for married/ common law and singles.  It broke down all the deductions and everything to show what your pay is.  Did your RC not give you one?  It looked like it's straight out of a PowerPoint presentation


----------



## aesop081 (18 Jul 2009)

Lil_T said:
			
		

> pay rates for married/ common law and singles.



*Pay* is the same regardless of your marital status.

*Allowances* are another story and those are not calculated based on your marital status either.


----------



## Tempestshade (18 Jul 2009)

Lil_T said:
			
		

> It was a paper given to me by my RC (Ottawa) had a chart of pay rates for married/ common law and singles.  It broke down all the deductions and everything to show what your pay is.  Did your RC not give you one?  It looked like it's straight out of a PowerPoint presentation



Hrm, I do not believe that my recruiting center gave me one. But that is far from surprising as my recruiting center seems to be forgetting a lot of things when it concerns my application and such.


----------



## Lil_T (18 Jul 2009)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> *Pay* is the same regardless of your marital status.
> 
> *Allowances* are another story and those are not calculated based on your marital status either.



yes you're right of course, my bad... I meant it was a comparison in the take home pay between a married member and a single member (while on course).  Being married, one would not be paying R&Q while on course so their take home would be different.

Tempestshade - sorry your RC didn't pass on the information, I have a feeling you'll get that when you get to St Jean anyway.


----------



## Franko (18 Jul 2009)

monicasmall said:
			
		

> Excuse me dude.Since lots of people spend more time texting and typing as the main form of communication now we like to shorten things up.Most people understand the shortcuts and don't seem to mind it. Forgive me if I have offended you.



Ummmm....excuse _me_ dude. You agreed to the Forum Guidelines when you joined this site.

http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/24937.0.html



> You will not use excessive webspeak, or other shorthand styles of typing. Please use English or French to the best of your ability; this makes it easier for those who are not posting in their native language.



EITS is correct. *Drop the MSN speak.*

*The Army.ca Staff*


----------



## Eye In The Sky (20 Jul 2009)

monicasmall said:
			
		

> Excuse me dude.



Actually, I don't own a surfboard.  Not many people call me dude.



> Thanks for the information on R & Q but I think I will still go with what my Recruiting Centre has said. Might be right might be wrong but can't take everything on the internet as the gospel.Just interesting stuff to read. ;D



okie-dokie.  I'd bet you a months pay that you will NOT get free Rations while at CFLRS if your marital status is Single (regardless of your mortgage).   8)


----------



## Lil_T (20 Jul 2009)

heh,if she's on my course it'll be interesting to see her reaction when the clerks are done with her.  ;D


----------



## momto1 (26 Jul 2009)

Sorry to intrude on your thread, I was just wondering if anyone could tell me if a single mom with no mortgage/lease would have to pay R&Q? I do still have to pay someone to keep my little guy for the time I am away. I will of course call the recruiting centre this week but was curious now...  

Thanks


----------



## Robodad (17 Aug 2009)

momto1 said:
			
		

> Sorry to intrude on your thread, I was just wondering if anyone could tell me if a single mom with no mortgage/lease would have to pay R&Q? I do still have to pay someone to keep my little guy for the time I am away. I will of course call the recruiting centre this week but was curious now...
> 
> Thanks


If you were Trade Qualified, you would have been able to get Family Care Assistance for the little guy.  It'll have to wait until you're QL3 qualified.
Talk to the recruiting centre about Separation Expense - you do have SOME proof of residence, right?


----------



## PMedMoe (17 Aug 2009)

Robodad said:
			
		

> If you were Trade Qualified, you would have been able to get Family Care Assistance for the little guy.  It'll have to wait until you're QL3 qualified.
> Talk to the recruiting centre about Separation Expense - you do have SOME proof of residence, right?



Actually, according to the DCBA Aide Memoire 2008, the requirement for MOS qualification has been removed.

Entitlement is to the difference between what the member normally pays for dependant care and what the member actually paid for dependant care and is limited to a maximum of the daily rates.  I can't attach the PDF as it is too big and the online version can only be viewed on the DIN (AFAIK).  Of course, there are eligibility requirements.


----------



## Robodad (18 Aug 2009)

I last looked at a 2006 version for my answer.  I found the Feb 2008 version (finally).

Thanks for the update.


----------



## PMedMoe (18 Aug 2009)

Here it is (available on DIN only):

DCBA Aide Memoire Nov 2008

Family Care Assistance is Chap 2, Sect 1, starting on pg 21.
The List of Changes is at the beginning.


----------

